# what does one ear up and one ear down mean?



## Hopper2013

Okay so about a week ago Hopper looked at me funny. I haven't had her long and she is still young, but what does it mean when a rabbit does this :bambiandthumperwithout the smile of course lol. She literally had one ear all the way back and one ear up. Usually she has her ears all the way back or both of them are up. so what does one up and one down mean?


----------



## whiskylollipop

That could mean she wanted to listen to something, maybe a strange noise, but it was too lazy to lift both ears up. Or it could mean she has some lop genes in her, and her crown is developing. The crown might grow fully in time, meaning she will have both ears lopped, or if it doesn't develop fully, she may end up with one ear up and one ear down all the time, otherwise known as "helicopter ears". It's insanely cute.


----------



## missyscove

Cricket is some sort of lop mix with one lopped ear and one uppy ear. Her helicopter ears mean she gets whatever she wants because she is the most beautiful bunny in my world.


----------



## Hopper2013

missyscove,

Your bunnies ears are almost how Hopper had hers except the one that is down and off to the side like a lop ear was more laid flat on Hopper when she gave me her look, I wish I had taken a picture lol


----------



## JBun

If your rabbit is an uppy eared rabbit, the one ear down and the one ear up can mean that your rabbit is mildly annoyed at something. Or if your rabbit was laying down resting, I think it can also mean that a rabbit might be a little interested in something that is going on, but not interested enough to get up or put both ears up. But the ear that is laying down wouldn't be facing backwards. If the ear that was laying down was also facing backwards, then I would go with annoyance. 

http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## whitelop

I would say that she was probably relaxing and heard something. I frequently get one ear up from my lazy bun. She hears me walk into the kitchen, but its not enough to get her to put both her ears up or actually get up, so she puts one ear up, looks at me with one eye and then goes back to sleep. haha. 

What happened at the moment of her ears being like that?


----------



## golfdiva

Here is from the language of Lagomorphs: (http://language.rabbitspeak.com/)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Left ear nearly facing forward (see the pink inside?), with right ear facing and tilted backwards. Aggressive stance.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Translation: "Are you trying to annoy me? Because it's working."[/FONT]​ 


​


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our old girl Commander Bun-Bun used to only put up one ear and I always thought she was too lazy to put up both ears. She ruled the house anyways and let us know if our feet were in her way or we had the nerve to sit in her chair.


----------



## Hopper2013

When Hopper had the one ear up and one down she had bunched herself into a ball and just stared at me, I thought it was weird, and I talked to her, she eventually ignored me and went back to her previous position of being stretched out on her stomach lol She has only done it that one time, so I dunno


----------



## geekgirl101

One up/one down ear usually means one thing....

omg is that FOOD?!!!! Are you going to feed me?!!! FOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!


----------

